# Installing FreeBSD on VirtualBOX



## jonesy (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello,

When I try to install FreeBSD on Virtual box the installation seems to go well, until ports.txz is extracting, shortly after extraction begins I get "Error while extracting ports.txz: Can't create usr/ports/net/yptransitd/files/patch-src::log.c"

I am trying to install from FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-disk1.iso

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm guessing you didn't create a large enough virtual disk.


----------



## jonesy (Sep 3, 2012)

You may be right, I used the defaults.  What would you recommend?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2012)

I think the default is about 2GB, which certainly isn't enough. What do you plan to do with it?


----------



## jonesy (Sep 3, 2012)

Just trying to learn a little admin, class in school only covers user.  Would like X11 too.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd start off with at least 6GB, maybe even more. Especially if you plan to build stuff from source (i.e. install ports instead of packages).


----------



## dave (Sep 4, 2012)

It is worth noting that during the creation of your virtual machine, VirtualBox offers you a choice of creating a dynamically expanding disk, which reduces performance, but allows you to choose an arbitrary disk size, but only use the amount that is required on the underlying physical drive.  So, if you create a 30GB dynamically expanding disk, it will not consume 30GB on your host drive right away, but just what is needed by the virtual machine... plus a little overhead, of course.  For learning, this is definitely recommendable.


----------



## mamalos (Sep 4, 2012)

Moreover, do a search on the Internet and you'll find that there's an easy way to extend the size of your virtual disk. If I remember it was a two step procedure.


----------



## jonesy (Sep 4, 2012)

Now setup completes, but when I start the VM the setup program starts again.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 4, 2012)

jonesy said:
			
		

> Now setup completes, but when I start the VM the setup program starts again.



Change the boot order.


----------



## mamalos (Sep 4, 2012)

Or just eject the image from the virtual cdrom.


----------

